# Xbmc commander



## pitchousmart (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème :

Je bloque ici, que dois je faire et ou est ce que je dois configurer cela, via le terminal, via xbmc sur apple tv ou .... :

Network shares in file mode are empty
If you're using password protected network shares as sources, you might need to move your username / Password credentials from sources.xml to passwords.xml. 
To do this, locate your userdata folder on your XBMC machine. In sources.xml, remove the "user: pass@" part from your network shares. 
Then create a passwords.xml with the following: 
<passwords> 
<path> 
<from pathversion="1">smb://SERVER/</from> 
<to pathversion="1">smb://USERASSWORD@SERVER/</to> 
</path> 
</passwords>
This should remove the issue (and make your XBMC installation a little more secure btw)

J'ai bien chercher sur le net mais je rien rien trouver !!!!! De l'aide svp  

Dans l'espérance d'une réponse, Patrick.


----------



## Wetrol (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

j' essaye l' appli xbmc commander free. Enfin.... j'aimerais l'essayer.
Nouveau sur mac, je suis incapable de configurer cette appli.
quelqu'un aurait -il l' amabilité de m'aider ?


merci


----------

